# Internal Cables - Naked or sleeved



## dgs_bikes (Jul 22, 2015)

I got a Chinese carbon frame, and it did not come with internal cable routing sleeves. 

I don't think the routing of cables itself without the sleeves will be difficult, but I am not sure whether, once routed, the cables stay naked internally, or should I be using an aftermarket sleeve for the internal portion.

2nd question: The frame has channels for routing of cables under the bottom bracket, but the channels are open, and don't come with any protective sleeves either. I think I will need to get some teflon sleeves that would cover the expose cables under the bottom bracket, right? 

Can the experienced guide please?

Does home depot/lowes have teflon tubing with small enough diameters that can be used?

Thanks,
Desh


----------



## scooterman (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm sure a bike shop will have cable sleeves, although i doubt you actually need them. Cables on all my road bikes are exposed never had much issue.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

naked.

exposed.

ride.


----------



## dgs_bikes (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks both of you!


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Naked. 
You may want to put a 12" long sleeve in the cable inside the top tube at about mid-span to keep the cable from rattling against the carbon tube making noises that will drive you nuts.
Fasten a zip tie around it and leave the end coiled and uncut to help push the cable away from the tube.


----------



## dgs_bikes (Jul 22, 2015)

Where (online) can I buy the sleeves. It's been a very frustrating experience, and I would like to use the sleeves in future to make the job easy.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

I never bought any of them. All new bikes with internal cables come with them and bike shops have a lot of them laying around. They discard them after the bike is built.
Hardware stores or hobby stores would be another outlet.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

You can buy tubing an in automotive store. 

Or you can just tear down some old cable housing, it has the tubing inside, it's a liner.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

dgs_bikes said:


> Where (online) can I buy the sleeves. It's been a very frustrating experience, and I would like to use the sleeves in future to make the job easy.


This is exactly what you're looking for: Jagwire L3 Liner Kit for Nokon Systems 6000mm | eBay


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

DaveT said:


> This is exactly what you're looking for: Jagwire L3 Liner Kit for Nokon Systems 6000mm | eBay


I dont think so. This is a 5mm diameter liner. The liner Im talking about is 1.8mm in diameter. Jagwire makes it and I think Jenson sells it.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

dcgriz said:


> I dont think so. This is a 5mm diameter liner. The liner Im talking about is 1.8mm in diameter. Jagwire makes it and I think Jenson sells it.


The liner I referred to is exactly what you're saying: Jagwire *inner* liner for 1.8mm cables. Jagwire uses this same liner (L3) in their cable housing. I use this stuff, I have some on hand and it's NOT 5MM. I use it for internal cable routing and external cable routing underneath the bottom bracket.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

M


DaveT said:


> The liner I referred to is exactly what you're saying: Jagwire *inner* liner for 1.8mm cables. Jagwire uses this same liner (L3) in their cable housing. I use this stuff, I have some on hand and it's NOT 5MM. I use it for internal cable routing and external cable routing underneath the bottom bracket.


Then I stand corrected. The eBay description shows 5mm; maybe it refers to something else. The Jagwire cable liner I'm using is black, not see-through.


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

dcgriz said:


> Fasten a zip tie around it and leave the end coiled and uncut to help push the cable away from the tube.


I'm trying to picture this and having a real hard time. I am having a rattling of my brake cable housing in my top tube, and it is driving me crazy.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

BigPoser said:


> I'm trying to picture this and having a real hard time. I am having a rattling of my brake cable housing in my top tube, and it is driving me crazy.


Thread a 12" length of cable routing sheath (aka liner) onto the brake cable going into the top tube until about where the mid point of the top tube would be. Now put a small zip tie in the middle of the 12" sheath and draw it tight. Do not cut the end of the zip tie; coil it around itself while threading the cable into the top tube.
The coiled zip tie end will uncoil itself after entering into the top tube and help keep the cable from bouncing against the top tube inner walls. Depending on the slope of your tube you may want to put two zip ties at 180 degrees apart.

If the top tube entry on your bike is too small to fit the zip tie, you could use 3 or 4 rubber doughnuts (cable stops) over the 12" routing sheath instead. ( this is the Specialized approach)


----------



## Z'mer (Oct 28, 2013)

for tubing - I tried a few sizes, this worked best for me with Shimano 9000/6800 shift cables - teflon tubing, 1.5mm ID, 2.1 mm OD 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/ptfe-longevity-349233.html#post4904644

Maybe naked is fine for new BB guides, but mine were fairly worn/grooved and this tubing helped quite a bit to reduce friction with shimano polymer shift cables.


----------



## Swen6 (Feb 6, 2013)

I personally use use the sleeve on the internal sections and then brake up some rubber donughts and slide these over the tubing, I space the rubber rings every 3/4 inches to help with rattles.


----------

